# Having difficulty removing CPU Heatsink



## Xirix (Dec 28, 2005)

My CPU fan somehow got damaged last time I hoovered the machine, and it's making a high pitched noise which is keeping me up at night, and is sometimes annoying during the day.

I've done a fair bit of experimenting, and it's definitely the CPU fan, so I just ordered a new one.

Problem is my one has god-awful clamps holding the Heatsink in place, I don't have a bigger picture of what I had, but it should be clear enough.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/115658

I've tried pushing down on the raised tabs, tried pushing them out, pulling them in.. it's not budging, does anyone have experience with this kind of locking mechanism?


----------

